# Do I have a Rhom?



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

he is 6.5 inches, in a 135 gallon tank.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I see definite bars so I'm gonna say comp...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What the hell happened to its dome???
BAD heater burn or disease??

We have the opposite of Horny here AK


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=183722&hl=

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...180442&st=0


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

x1

How many threads are you gonna post on this subject?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> x1
> 
> How many threads are you gonna post on this subject?


I was thinking the same thing and I still think its a compressus.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude...same fish...same response...enough is enough


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Same forum same people you're not gonna get different responses.
Besides didnt Frank already say its a Rhom?? Give it up already.
Check out the damn things belly scutes if they're irregualar then you know its a sanchesi if not thaen it's a rhom or compressus.
But I would trust what Frank said.

Nice background by the way...NOT


----------

